# Fundulus Cingulatus



## Rossfett (May 15, 2011)

Looking for some info on Fundulus Cingulatus, anyone kept them?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is a killifish. I have not kept it. But the real name is probably Fundulus crysotus (Holbrook 1860). There is a Synoname Zygonectens cingulatus.
The fish is native to the southern United States. Mississippi, found in New Orleans. He lives longer than other killifish.
Does live food. Maximum size of 8 cm.


----------



## Rossfett (May 15, 2011)

Thank you. Fundulus crysotus is definitely a different species. Fundulus Cingulatus, or banded topminnow, is just lacking in internet information, or has a lot of conflicting information. Lifespan, breeding requirements &c.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I found the way in our species index of the central working group. (From the 80 '). In the meantime can be renamed.
There are several subspecies. The subspecies F. chrysotus var rubrifrons corresponds F. cingulatus. (So it is written here)
Spawning development for 10 days at 24 ° C, eggs 2 mm. Young fish eat immediately C nauplii and Artemia. But few spawn grains. In slow-flowing ditches, wetlands, plant Eichhornia, Elodea Anacharis, Pstia. Soil clay or lime. Another Location: Myakka River area.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Banded topminnow: I bred these in the eighties. Egglayers similar to many of the killifish in breeding strategies. Males tend to be territorial and aggressive. best tanked with lots of floating branched plants. Eggs develop in the substrate and are generally fungus resistant. Fry are free swimming nearly from hatching. Begin feeding on sifted nauplii and upgrade as they grow. Fast growers mature at four to six months dependant on food and population.


----------

